# IBS + Anti-depressants + pregnancy



## 19180 (Oct 20, 2005)

I went on anti-depressants many years ago for psychological reasons. And due to side effects went on and off several before I stopped all together. Last year, just before exams, I supposedly got irritable bowel. MY symptoms sound different from everyone I have read. On the AD's-yesI suffer IBS-D but its resonably managable. When I am off of them I suffer unimaginable nausea and vomiting.My doctor told me yesterday that I need to stay on AD's to stop this but he had a fit when I said I was trying to get pregnant. He told me That I cant take AD's while pregnant. But I need them to live. I am 33 and have no children and I am desperate to have a child. I cant express how desperate and how heart broken I am feeling right now. I just want to be told 'its alright. You can stop the nausea and have a baby and this is how'


----------



## CynthiaG (Sep 17, 2005)

Nikki, I can relate with the pregnancy with IBS-D but I'm not on anit-depressants. I wish you all the luck in the world and know that we are all here for you. This board has been a life saver for me. Look around the board and find others with the same problem. Maybe we can offer some support. Do you have a supportive person in your life? Husband? Family? Friend? Take care, Cynthia


----------



## claroj (Aug 6, 2002)

hi!I can totally sympathise with you because I was in a very similar position.We had just got married and wanted to try for a baby, however I was also on a high dose of anti d's due to depression (most of which was caused my IBS!). Anywayyy, my doc said that I should not even think about getting pregnant whilst I was on anti d's. Like you, I was gutted cos I really wanted a baby and couldn't cope not being on the anti depressants.Anyway, time passed and to my shock (and horror!) I got pregnant by accident!! i was really scared that I would have to have an abortion or that the baby would be damaged cos of the anti d's. I was also scared of telling doctor cos I thought he would think I had done it on purpose (which i hadn't)The good news is that a) doctor was lovely and said 'these things happen, we'll just try and lower your dose for rest of pregnancy but don't worry' midwives had seen it all before and said anti d's had no effect on babies (or very little) and that LOADS of women give birth whilst on anti d's.c) I saw a pyschiatrist who specialised in pregnancy and depression and she changed me to an anti depressants called 'Sertraline' which is considered the 'safest'I gave birth 9mths later to a healthy baby and have had no problems since!!It can be done, I'd say go for it anyway and if doctor gives you any stick just put up with it cos midwives won't worry at all!p.s - I'm sure your doctor to meaning well though, obviously it's always better to not be on medication whilst pregnant but sometimes it can't be helped!Good Luck and I hope my story has helped!


----------



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

Hi Nikki, my name is Nikki also and i have to tell you I just had my second baby 4 months ago and my whole pregnancy was spent on Paxil 30mg a day, and Xanax in the beginning until i weaned it off. Doctors always tell you, dont do this, yada yada yada. Just do what you need to do then see a nice doctor that will work with you during your pregnancy and make you comfortable. Drugs that outweigh the risk are worth taking, as in if your going to become sick and depressed then it's no good for you and baby so being on them while pregnant is fine. Although you shouldnt take some things, your doc will work with you and get you on similar things that you can take while pregnant. I've had 2 baby girls absolutely perfect while on paxil , among other things in the beginning before i knew i was pregnant and of course i was nervous that i did them harm until a doctor told me that you really have to be on high high doses really to effect the baby.SO if you do become pregnant just get to a doc that will work with you not yell at you, and you and the baby will be fine, and after becomming a mom you'll feel better. My ibs goes into complete remission when im pregnant and i found breastfeeding helps too because it relaxes you with a natural "mommy sedative" I wish you luck, if you need to talk more let me know.-N


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

I may not be the best judge of this since with all 3 of my pregnancies, I was finatical about not taking meds that could remotely harm my children. It's great to hear that some of you had no problems associated with taking anti-depressants. But I think any doctor who is knowledgeable and worth his salt would not advocate using meds if there is any uncertainty as far as the baby's health is concerned. There are other treatments for depression/anxiety such as therapy, relaxation techniques, talk to a therapist and see if he/she can offer any alternatives to meds, some regular doctors may be able to also. I had a few sessions of therapy and I can't tell you how much it has helped, I still have bad days, but what I learned in therapy has really helped. It might be worth a try. Just another quick thought, when I was pregnant or nursing and I would ask my doc about a med, if he knew it was ok he would tell me, if he was uncertain he would tell me that he couldn't say for sure whether it would be safe, therefore best not to take it. Good luck and take care.


----------

